# Moving to Thailand



## Laislica

I would like advice about the culture and Traditions.
Do's and Dont's.
Where to buy organic food, eggs, meat, veggies etc.
Where to buy Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide 35% in small quantities
The cost of living.
Good areas to live and ones to avoid.

Thanks


----------



## Simmy_M

*Choose a Removal Company for your Successful Move*

Shifting your home from one place to another is a very tedious and time consuming job whether it is in the same city or interstate. You have to complete numbers of annoying activities to make their relocation services successful. You have to pack your belongings, search for goods transporters and many other related activities. These activities can make you completely tired and exhausted. To make your relocation trouble free and smooth, you can take help of professional packers and movers. There are large numbers of moving companies working in all the metropolitan cities.


----------



## Laislica

Simmy_M said:


> Shifting your home from one place to another is a very tedious and time consuming job whether it is in the same city or interstate. You have to complete numbers of annoying activities to make their relocation services successful. You have to pack your belongings, search for goods transporters and many other related activities. These activities can make you completely tired and exhausted. To make your relocation trouble free and smooth, you can take help of professional packers and movers. There are large numbers of moving companies working in all the metropolitan cities.


Many thanks, great idea.


----------



## BTempleman

Laislica said:


> I would like advice about the culture and Traditions.
> Do's and Dont's.
> Where to buy organic food, eggs, meat, veggies etc.
> Where to buy Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide 35% in small quantities
> The cost of living.
> Good areas to live and ones to avoid.
> 
> Thanks


Thailand has different traditions in the different regions. North, Northeast (Isaan), South, and Bangkok. As to where to shop for organic food, you would have to narrow your search a little by picking a city or region. In the rural areas, just about everything is organic. In the cities, it's anyone's guess. 

Generic do's:
Smile, be friendly, try to use the Thai language, be polite.

Generic don't s:
Touch anyone's head, point your feet toward anyone, disrepect a Buddha image, disrespect the monarchy (all of them), post derogatory statements about the government or monarchy on social media, tear or write on the Thai currency (it contains the image of the King), females may not touch Buddhist monks and males may not touch Buddhist nuns (even in a crowded place).

Learn some Thai phrases. YouTube has a site "Learn Thai with Mod", which has cultural information tied into language learning.

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikecwm

Hydrogen Peroxide - Google that plus Thailand. There is a small store on Koh Samui I think that will ship to you. My internet connection is so slow in the evenings I can't get the info for you, but I'm sure you'll find it.
With your request for H2O2 and organic food I'd guess you're trying an alternative treatment for cancer. Welcome to the club.
I arrived here last November with a Frequency generator which I think is keeping my Mesothelioma in check. Another CT scan in May will show me one way or the other.
I tried H2O2 in Canada - trying to get up to 30 drops / day. Only managed to get to 15 then was physically sick each time.
PM me if you need info on the Frequency Generator. Made in the US, but they will ship to Thailand.


----------

